# PCD a dencoop Story: Here we go again 3/25/2010



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> Glad you had another great time here :thumbup: I appologize for the delay while they manually retracted the key out of the trunk to unlock the vehicle. That is the one reason I never use the trunk release button while the vehicle is locked. Been there... done that.
> 
> So when will we see you again?


*Johnathon, I think BMWNA needs to go ahead and get him a full-time position out there. Hahahaha. I think he spends almost more time than I do out there! I hit a deer in my coupe and came out there last week, didnt see you Johnathon.*


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMWMC said:


> *Johnathon, I think BMWNA needs to go ahead and get him a full-time position out there. Hahahaha. I think he spends almost more time than I do out there! I hit a deer in my coupe and came out there last week, didnt see you Johnathon.*


I know... I think I've seen dencoop more than some of the employees here 

I didn't know deer hunting season had already started! Next time you come over, walk into the lobby and have security try to locate me. Most days I'm with customers from 10am - 3pm.


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> I know... I think I've seen dencoop more than some of the employees here
> 
> I didn't know deer hunting season had already started! Next time you come over, walk into the lobby and have security try to locate me. Most days I'm with customers from 10am - 3pm.


*Haha, it's official we will put him on the payroll! :thumbup:

Yeah man, that deer just ran right into the side of my car. Gotta love them. Ok i will be back sometime to drop it off to get fixed, will hunt you down then!*


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for another great day Dennis! Awesome!

Donnie Isley


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dencoop!
Was at BMW event yesterday and pick BMW magazine - and you a shane punem was there with PCD stories.
mmm cookies!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Dencoop!
> Was at BMW event yesterday and pick BMW magazine - and you a shane punem was there with PCD stories.
> mmm cookies!


LOL...Your going to see more of my shane punem in September when I go to pick up my New 2011 BMW X5 diesel:angel:

I lost 35lbs so far since the PCD in this thread in about 4 months time...so Ill be leaner and meaner:rofl:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

dencoop said:


> I lost 35lbs so far since the PCD in this thread in about 4 months time...so Ill be leaner and meaner:rofl:


I lost 40lb at this point so you should see a nice difference


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

dencoop said:


> I lost 40lb at this point so you should see a nice difference


Shoot, I gained some weight again about 10lbs... Better hit that treadmil before my trip back to the PCD on 8/26


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Shoot, I gained some weight again about 10lbs... Better hit that treadmil before my trip back to the PCD on 8/26


Lost 20lbs again - so back to normal weight - cant wait to go back on 10/27 for another PCD - Here we go again:angel:


----------

